# Suggestions/Ideas on new vehicle



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job, hopefully it will be a good fit for years to come. Although I have never owned a Subaru, it's obviously a great pick for the outdoors so don't think you could go wrong there. We have a Toyota Highlander for the mountain and although at first I was a bit put off by how un-sporty it looks (I wanted the 4-Runner but my wife wins once again), I have found the Highlander to be a very solid vehicle in the snow, great gas mileage and good trunk space. Good Luck on the search!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

The Outback sounds as if it fits your needs pretty well. Subarus are very reliable and perform extremely well in winter driving conditions (I've owned two). I wouldn't try any hardcore four-wheeling in it though. I'm not a big fan of the current Outback styling (the grill makes me heave) and the road-handling is too soft for my tastes, but for a camping/snowboarding/winter/family vehicle it gets the job done very well.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

Whatever we get, it would be my daily ride to work (short commute) and then our weekend toy. Won't be doing any serious off road stuff. By rugid i meant something that we can take wherever and not worry about it. We camp, but its usually car camping.....nothing really backcountry. Also having a 8 yr old son and his friends to transport is a plus. 

And our 70 pound boxer who loves riding everywhere we go


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I vote for an Outback. With the Lexus your just paying more money so you can own a status symbol.

Functionality + Price > People thinking you're rich.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Audi A3 might also fit your criteria, although it would be at the upper end of your price range.

Edit: probably low-mid $30K range, so a new one might be out of the question. Pre-owned would be under $30K though. Definitely get a CPO warranty on a used Audi (I've learned my lesson).


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, the A3 doesnt seem like a good replacement for what he wants. I think a new outback would be a great vehicle for what you are looking for. If thats not SUV enough for you, the newer foresters are little more SUV like. But i feel like you have to get the higher trim package if you go with a forester.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

i bought an fj cruiser back in september and I absolutely love it. It is a beast for sure. kicks ass off road. almost impossible to get it stuck. 

probably not the best family vehicle. if you got kids. the backseat it tiny and it is pretty much a two door vehicle. the back doors are little half suicide doors.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

ya the FJ looks awesome, but the more i research it i don't think its what we want. i hear there are issues with blind spots as well as not being as roomie as one might need.

i really like the Outback. however, looking at the Forester might be an option as well. i see the 2009 Forester was voted best SUV by Motor Trend.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Forester's are a bit cheaper then the Outback as well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you looking new or used or both?

With that budget I'd be looking at stuff like: STI wagon, Legacy GT wagon, S4 avant, 328i xDrive, Evo X, Cayenne, Touareg, Q5, X5, XC90, FX35, Grand Cherokee SRT8, 4Runner Sport.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

Newer preferably. Something like 2009 or 2010. Don't wanna really go brand new unless we come across a deal we can't pass up.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> Sorry, the A3 doesnt seem like a good replacement for what he wants.


Maybe not. It'd be a good snow car/family car but no so much on the camping (although he said he'd be car camping and not off-roading).

The Outback is hard to beat for the price, but it handles so blahhh.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Are you looking new or used or both?
> 
> With that budget I'd be looking at stuff like: STI wagon, Legacy GT wagon, S4 avant, 328i xDrive, Evo X, Cayenne, Touareg, Q5, X5, XC90, FX35, Grand Cherokee SRT8, 4Runner Sport.


Are _any_ of those under $30K?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd get the Subaru Outback in a heartbeat! I've had 3 and they are my favorite cars! Mine is a company car and I just keep buying them out every 2 yrs when I get a new one. My wife drives one and when I get my new one in Feb my daughter will get one. Very reliable, good mileage, versatile and excel in snow conditions, the perfect mountain vehicle! I had a Toyota Land Cruiser for years, great vehicle but crappy mileage and the GX470 was one we were looking at to replace it but didn't want to spend the money so buying the company car was the best option. You won't regret getting the Subaru!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

noahj said:


> ya the FJ looks awesome, but the more i research it i don't think its what we want. i hear there are issues with blind spots as well as not being as roomie as one might need.
> 
> i really like the Outback. however, looking at the Forester might be an option as well. i see the 2009 Forester was voted best SUV by Motor Trend.



the blind spot thing is so overblown. everybody always questions me about that. It's really not a big deal unless you're a bad driver. I even bought little blind spot mirrors that stick on the regular side mirrors. problem completely solved


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just saw one of these in town...looks to be a sick mtn hauler. mitsubishi delica. better than a lesbaru forrester


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just saw one of these in town...looks to be a sick mtn hauler. mitsubishi delica. better than a lesbaru forrester


That thing looks like a fucking Moon Vehicle. Where's the Astronauts?


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Outback is a far better vehicle in just about every aspect than an FJ. And as was mentioned, there's really nothing special about Lexus other than the price tag. Not bad vehicles, but they're so overpriced for what you get, it's frankly a little silly. If you were looking for something slightly more SUV-ish and better for finding the hard-to-reach camping spots, maybe look into the last generation of Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

noahj said:


> So the wife and i have been putting off on getting a new vehicle for a couple years now. Good news is that i just accepted a new job starting next month where i received a significant raise. Therefore, we want to start the car researching/buying process.
> 
> What we are looking for is a rugid, family SUV that is good to take camping and winter driving here in Colorado. And obviously roomy for our skiing/snowboarding trips up the mountain we'll be doing regularly. We also have a boxer that goes with us alot on trips (and even short runs to the gas station and such  )
> 
> ...


I had an A4 and loved the luxury, quiet ride...then I traded it for a 06 WRX and found my car. Absolutely love it. REliable, fast and a blast in the snow. GO with the Outback for the family...WRX for yourself.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

honda element.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> honda element.


Please be joking. :laugh:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

why? i would suggest that or an fj and he doesnt want an fj. beats a subaru.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has had experience with the Subaru Tribeca but it looks pretty nice and could be around your range? Just what you need, more Subaru models to think about.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The Tribeca is nuts inside. Or at least the model I rode in once as a rental car. Thing looked like a spaceship inside. Wasn't sure if I liked it....


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> why? i would suggest that or an fj and he doesnt want an fj. beats a subaru.


the honda element does beat the subaru....in looking like and performing like crap.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> better than a lesbaru forrester


When people bring this up about my outback i like to mention im not a lesbian, but i do support the cause. :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Are _any_ of those under $30K?


Absolutely, just buy used. I'm done with buying new cars.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> why? i would suggest that or an fj and he doesnt want an fj. beats a subaru.


yeah with that sweet 93/7 torque split AWD and horrible looks and slow ass engine and plastic everywhere, and the fact that you're driving a cubicle.

shit why doesn't everyone own an Element?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> yeah with that sweet 93/7 torque split AWD and horrible looks and slow ass engine and plastic everywhere, and the fact that you're driving a cubicle.
> 
> shit why doesn't everyone own an Element?


geez man. a little touchy?


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Forester's are a bit cheaper then the Outback as well.


I have a 2010 Forester and I really like the car for camping, snowboard, fishing, biking that car always takes me where I want to go. Stereo system sucks so I had to upgrade that ASAP but other than that 20k later I still love the car. It's not lexus but I don't car it is not as expensive and dose everything as good and something better than my past lexus did.


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

easy easy guys 

anyhow, i've done some reading and researching this weekend and i really like the Outback. probably going to take time this week and take a look and drive a few.

thanks for all the input and suggestions


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Tacoma quad cab......end of discussion!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> geez man. a little touchy?


You bought one?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

You should look into some Toyota. My uncle and a close family friend of mine just bought one and they both love it, you got the Highlander or the Rav4 at around 25k. My parents also just bought a brand new Ford F-150, those are in the range of 31k to 36k which you should definitely look into, the cabs on those trucks are huge, I'd saying almost larger than some SUVs really worth the look atleast!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't get a Chevy Avalanche.

Pussiest car ever.... what the fuck are you going to put in that 4-foot bed? Your Barbie bicycle? I shake my head everytime I see someone driving one...


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sexier than a Lex any day. 
Cars for Sale: 2008 Volkswagen Touareg V8 in Westmont, IL 60559: Sport Utility Details - 275919524 - AutoTrader.com

Or








http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=276633659&dealer_id=564753&car_year=2007&rdm=1289840156725&model=Q7&num_records=25&systime=&make2=&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1981&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=0&fuel=&awsp=false&lastBeginningStartYear=1981&search_type=both&distance=0&marketZipError=false&search_lang=en&sownerid=100051956&showZipError=n&make=AUDI&keywords_display=&color=&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=27000&drive=&default_sort=newsortbyprice_DESC&seller_type=b&max_mileage=&sort_type=priceDESC&address=80134&advanced=&end_year=2011&doors=&transmission=&max_price=30500&cardist=909&standard=false


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> geez man. a little touchy?


:dunno: Merely pointing out that they're terrible vehicles. Even coming from a company that puts out some decent cars....but they should just never again attempt to make an SUV/truck or anything even remotely resembling one :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Absolutely, just buy used. I'm done with buying new cars.


Some of those cars, if you were to purchase for under $30K used, should be backed by a healthy repair budget. The Audi Q5 for example has only been around since 2009 so if you find one under $30K then there's probably something really wrong with it. It sure is a sweet vehicle though. 

I'm in the opposite camp as far as buying new versus used European cars. I bought a high mileage, used A4 for what seemed like a cheap deal at first but then ended up spending $8000 over the following 12 months to keep it running. That was even after I got a pre-purchase inspection that passed it, so I learned my lesson there. I would consider a lightly used European car with a certified pre-owned (CPO) warranty but nothing out of warranty. Porsche guys have a saying, "there's no such thing as a cheap Porsche" so the Cayenne under $30K would be scary. Japanese is a different story.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Euro or GTFO. hehe
the truth (I speak it)


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> Euro or GTFO. hehe
> the truth (I speak it)


Nothing else handles as well.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

shifty00 said:


> Euro or GTFO. hehe
> the truth (I speak it)


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

are you stuck on import? what about a new explorer 4x4?


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

*Save yourself some money.*

My vote... late 90's Cherokee or Grand Cherokee, with the 4.0L, manual tranny. It will go anywhere. Perfect size for your family, and you'll save yourself $25K, at least! Maintenance is cheep compared to a Lexus too! $25K? That's money you could take one hell of a trip with! Snowboarding in Chile and/or Peru next summer, perhaps? Only slightly joking. That's what I'd do but I'm a guy, and don't mind older vehicles.

My wife has been eying the Volvo XC90... you'd have to buy used to hit your $30K price point though. Volvo's are $$$ to maintain though, but they are the best ride and the safest vehicle that I've ever had!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Tindelsurf said:


> My vote... late 90's Cherokee or Grand Cherokee, with the 4.0L, manual tranny. It will go anywhere. Perfect size for your family, and you'll save yourself $25K, at least! Maintenance is cheep compared to a Lexus too! $25K? That's money you could take one hell of a trip with! Snowboarding in Chile and/or Peru next summer, perhaps? Only slightly joking. That's what I'd do but I'm a guy, and don't mind older vehicles.
> 
> My wife has been eying the Volvo XC90... you'd have to buy used to hit your $30K price point though. Volvo's are $$$ to maintain though, but they are the best ride and the safest vehicle that I've ever had!


I can vouch for Cherokee, have a 90 myself. Great vehicle in many ways....however, I didn't suggest it because I didn't think it fit what OP was looking for. But as for going anywhere and being cheap to maintain, I second this post.

Oh and Grand Cherokee only had the manual in 93 and it was very rare.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

unimog

Unimog for sale


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> unimog
> 
> Unimog for sale


That would be perfect. There's a restored deuce-n-a half for sale in my town. But im pretty sure the tires alone on the thing makes it a pretty penny.


----------

